# Secret Reaper II Discussion Thread



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought I would start a discussion thread since the deadline for signing up has passed.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear Victim,
The box is wrapped and ready for the post office. I hope nothing is broken when you get it. Inside you will find a marvelous thrifty store find, some things I made and a couple of tiny little things. Watch Out...You are getting REAPED!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm boxed up and ready as well, but I just discovered today's a federal holiday and the post office is closed. Guess I'll ship tomorrow!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I know, don't they know we want to send off our gifts to our Victims??? The nerve of those post office slackers expecting a federal holiday off. lol


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

lazy lima beans, them postal workers

My stuff is ALMOST all boxed up and ready to go... Ghouliet, I, too, am sending a handmade trinket and hope it survives the trip. If not, it's easy to 'resuscitate'. 

I was telling my gruesome groom this morning...'look in here and tell me if you think it's worth ...' and he said 'well, YOU got $20 worth of fun out of doing it'. He's the most awesome awful lawful.  

The nice thing is that the SR inspired me to also do up a small box for my Halloween buddy in Texas--who I miss desperately. So she thanks y'all as well.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

davidsdesire said:


> YOU got $20 worth of fun out of doing it'.


hahaha thats how I feel today. I had so much fun with that box today. IM not quite ready to send becayse something has to..dry.. lol..But om overly exited and want to get it shipped ASAP so that I will know if my Vic liked it!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I just need to get a box and one item and finish up one other. My goal is to hit the post office tomorrow but, maybe Wednesday at the latest. 

Gouliet, we could just meet for coffee and you can give me my package so you don't have to mail it.  I'm close!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

nhh, Well, I'm not saying if you're my victim or not, but I am always available for coffee.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

We should do that... I'm east side too.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm super impressed by the early-birds here! Now I'm motivated to get my box out by Thursday, Friday at the latest!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I have everything I need for my victim, now I'm just crafting something together. I love how it's turning out! I hope he/she/it is gonna like it!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I should have my handmade gift finished tomorrow and everything else is ready to go. Just need to get it in the box and get to the post office.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, like Halloween Scream, I'm inspired to get things together and out! However, I've got the in-laws visiting this week, so I don't see it happening...  I also can't complain too much about the holiday, as DH was able to be home today.  Yep, he's one of those damned gov't employees!

Well, it's off to bed for now...I'll be dreaming sweet Reaper dreams for sure!
Ophelia


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll mail by deadline or before, but not early. I got some extra work thrown my way this week and it's cutting into time that should rightfully be devoted to Halloween props and Secret Reaper stuff. Oh well, it's a paycheck and i'll still have a box ready for my victim on time.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i've started some stuff and have almost everything i need. i will be eyeing the end of the week for a ship time, next Monday at the latest. unfortunately my work scedule is pretty heavy for the next few days, but i plan on getting mine out a few days before the deadline hits.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wrapped up a few things tonight. Just need to sneak out at lunch and get a box to pack it all up. So excited.


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

I finished my victim's prop today. Hope they love it as much as I do. If not SEND IT BACK, just kidding. Now for a box..........


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

robzilla69 said:


> I finished my victim's prop today. Hope they love it as much as I do. If not SEND IT BACK, just kidding. Now for a box..........


I kinda feel that way too... I like everything I packed in that box so I am really excited for my Victim to get it all. I have to take my car into the shop today but not until 8 am, I think I will be able to get to the post office before dropping off my car. At least that is my game plan.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought I was an earlybird, uh spider, but you guys have me beat! =) Victome...I am thinking of youuuuuuu.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I HAVE A BOX!!!!!  Later tonight I will be carefully packing everything up, hoping nothing breaks on it's way to my victim. Hmmm I think if anything does, it would still work.  Dang work getting in the way of my wrapping and packaging!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband brought home a box that is big enough for what I made. Hopefully my victim will like it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, the post office was not open at 8:00 AM, they did not open until 9:00, and since I had an 8:30 car appointment my package did not get mailed. I suppose I could walk up to the corner, about a mile away and take it to Mail n More. I am sure they could send it with tracking/delivery confirmation. It is a pretty nice looking day outside, I think I will go check the temperature. It's already 90 so I think I will wait until tomorrow. I should have my car back by then.


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Im finishing my home made gift tomm and hopefully shipping this friday....its kinda nerve wreking but I hope my victim likes their gifts


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

I got all my victims gifts  now to mail them out in the AM!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

looks what's all packaged up and ready to go


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

All packaged and ready to go! Will send tomorrow!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Out running errands over lunch and found something absolutely perfect for my victim and it was on sale.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I just realized I had something that my victim will love.. or so I hope haha.. its special to me and it also is within a theme that I found out through stalking that my victim likes Hehe..


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> I just realized I had something that my victim will love.. or so I hope haha.. its special to me and it also is within a theme that I found out through stalking that my victim likes Hehe..


Isn't this fun. I just LOVE stalking a victim and shopping for them!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh yess!  i think I will be ready to ship this week even  Npw im just very exited about victim getting it all.. if they will like it etc


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I visited the post office this morning and sent off a package. I did not take a picture of it because it does not look special, it's just an ordinary box. I am just not creative enough to come up with drawings or something "reapish" like some of the boxes I saw in round 1 of the secret reaper, but I think my Victim will be happy with what is inside.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I sent out my package this morning. Hopefully my victim will get it by the weekend.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Whew, package is in the mail... I can relax now.... No wait!!! No I have to worry it gets there safe and sound... Dang!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

ahhhhh NHH. Thank you! I had a feeling my package would be received first. =) I'll let you know as sooooon as I get it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Yippeeee! There are packages in the mail! The watch for the postman, guys and gals begins. Would anyone like coffee while we wait?


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> Yippeeee! There are packages in the mail! The watch for the postman, guys and gals begins. Would anyone like coffee while we wait?


Ghouliet, No, thanks! I just had some and I am amped up enough as it is =). I keep thinking of things for my Vic. I'm so excited this might be even better than the first round. teeheeeee


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Waiting for glue to dry so I can paint. I figure at least 2 more days until I can get stuff packed up and mailed off.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm still awaiting my package..


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

hurricanegame--this thread is the 2nd secret reaper and was organized by ajbanz. I think you were part of the first secret reaper that was organized by bethene.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

The in-laws decided to stay an extra day...yippee... They are putting a serious crimp in my SR plans. 

Ophelia


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> ahhhhh NHH. Thank you! I had a feeling my package would be received first. =) I'll let you know as sooooon as I get it.


See you are the best, thanking people well in advance. Bwahahahah


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> The in-laws decided to stay an extra day...yippee... They are putting a serious crimp in my SR plans.
> 
> Ophelia


Hand them a glue gun and tell them to get busy helpin!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've gotta finish one thing then I'm sending my package off, if not tomorrow then Monday. I'm doing UPS so it'll get there a little faster.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

uh I just finished making something for my victim that they didn't know they always wanted Haha.. I'm really exited about this idea, so hope they will lbe too. am I little worried if it will survive the journey all the way from the land of Vikings, so crossing fingers. think I will be sending tomorrow or Monday as well.


----------



## fritter (Sep 16, 2009)

I finished making my prop today, I'm really hoping they like it! I have everything in the boxm all I need is a card and I really want to decorate the box but I'm unsure if I have time... So well see! I want to ship it on monday morning the latest!
I'm so excited I'm loosing sleep over this.! Hehe


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

There are a few boxes moving about on ups and usps trucks. I know everyone will be excited to see the reapings but try to wait until Friday, Oct 21 to post photos. 

Just a reminder, shipping deadline also Friday, October 21st. one week away!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

nhh said:


> Hand them a glue gun and tell them to get busy helpin!


My first thought was, I hope you like your in-laws. Then after nhh commented I had to laugh. My mother in law was always dressed to the nines, make-up on and hair perfect. I can not imagine her with a glue gun, or painting, the image just does not fit.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I have everything for my victim! I will be shipping tomorrow hopefully depends when I get done class.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Base coat of paint is taking forever to dry and I'm still searching for the right sized box, but I'll be on schedule to ship next week.


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

Package in my creepvan...Going to PO at 11:30 today.....I really hope my victim likes it.....


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

MAILED, my victim should have it friday (fingers crossed)


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

dear victim,

prepared to be boarded...  your package went in the mail today...should be there by next friday as well!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i still have a few things to finish, but i will have it mailed Monday morning.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I just finished packing my victim's box. All I have left to do is tape it up and address it! And maybe, just maybe, I'll be able to get to the UPS store tomorrow. 

Prepare to be reaped, Victim. You might just drop dead* from excitement when you see what I've put together for you! 

*Please don't drop-dead!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

It's getting exciting....


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Still working on my vitims presents...hope to fed ex it out on Monday.. Dry paint dry..lol...


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been collecting various items for my victim. I really hope they like everything! I will ship by the deadline


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got everything done, got it boxed up, I just need to take it to work & UPS it out!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Has anyone gotten anything yet???


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I WAS REAPED 

I have no idea from who but here is a video of what I got and pictures 

THANK YOU THANK YOU AND THANK YOU 

It was great coming home from a hectic day and seeing a box on my porch then opening it to see all my gifts.

Again Everything was great and the Center Piece is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


































I hope I did the video right ( does anyone know how to post a video that instead of it showing the link it shows the picture of the video). I don't know why I am so drama when it comes to my voice on video but I really hate it but I wanted to show you guys so 
Here I am explaining my gift.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

snigglez and snigglez's reaper...NICE haul! LOVE the centerpiece. HOW exciting!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ohhh the centerpiece is fab!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Btw the reason your voice is " different" on camera/audio is becase u hear it from "inside" youre head and we hear it from outside -so when you hear it, its soerta " muffled" or filtered so you cant hear what it actually sounds like. Listen to it enough and u get used to it, and it wont be so annoying anymore


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Snigglez, Your table looks so nice especially with the chair covers and the fogging skull cups. Love it all with the orange tablecloth to set off the black cage and highlight the orange in the bows. The way you put it together it looks like it came out of a magazine. Very nice setting. It was soooo cool how your gift inspired you.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mailed out my package yesterday, someone one should receive it by 10/20, hopefully  here's a picture of the box, not the greatest. Hope my reapee likes whats inside.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonderful items! I love the bird cage. I found one like that that was green and also a larger one that was shaped more like a house. I only bought the house shaped one and used it for my SR gift in the first round of this last month. I am still kicking myself that I didn't buy the one like yours! I went back a day after buying the one and it was gone. It would be hilarious if yours came from someone who lives in my area! 

You got some awesome stuff. I dropped out of this round at the last minute because I just didn't think i could swing it after i got injured so I am stalking this thread and enjoying the hype and now the gifts through you'll.

I thought pics weren't to be posted until mail deadline day, so I was surprised to see these today. It made my morning.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Wonderful items! I love the bird cage. I found one like that that was green and also a larger one that was shaped more like a house. I only bought the house shaped one and used it for my SR gift in the first round of this last month. I am still kicking myself that I didn't buy the one like yours! I went back a day after buying the one and it was gone. It would be hilarious if yours came from someone who lives in my area!
> 
> You got some awesome stuff. I dropped out of this round at the last minute because I just didn't think i could swing it after i got injured so I am stalking this thread and enjoying the hype and now the gifts through you'll.
> 
> I thought pics weren't to be posted until mail deadline day, so I was surprised to see these today. It made my morning.



OOOpps I didn't know we were suppose to wait til deadline day.. Sorry I was so excited I wanted to post them. I guess I can wait to say who sent me this until deadline day. I received a mess. this morning reveling my SR.
But if you examine the post/threads I think it can be figured out who my SR is.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

The box for my Victim is all done and ready to be send. Its standing here on my coffeetable ready to be shipped out first thing tomorrow, from the post office. Its not big in size ( wich was also good for shipping costs lol) but it was made with big entusiasm lol.
Dearest Victim, i hope youre little box will arrive safely and intact! You will soon be REAPED!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I received my box Friday! But I haven't opened it yet. I wanted to wait until I shipped mine, and I dropped mine off today at the UPS Store.....

So I'll be opening mine shortly! I will post pics tonight!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, just got back from my second camping trip,, have been so busy,, with both the trips,and still working on the first reaper group,, but am busy stalking and brain storming,,, I got something from the store today but don't like how it is painted so am going to repaint it,,,,, also have a few other things,,,, need to get it together and figure it all out, will be shipping last minute (need to put my halloween at home out, empty all the halloween out of the 5th wheel and stip it down for winter, etc,,,,, but am thinking about it all the time....... it;s coming!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Everything is ready to pack and I found a box. I'm printing out a label tonight. I expect to mail it out tomorrow.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine will be going out right on or very very close to the deadline  And I hate the idea. I wanted to get it out much sooner but money became a big problem!!! I'm expecting money by monday so hopefully arrives on time because I'm biting my nails the closer and closer it gets to the deadline I won't have any nails left!!!! AAAGGHHH!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i just need to put the finishing touches on one item tonight otherwise i have a box and will be ready to ship tomorrow.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally got mine shipped out today. I am afraid the box is drab and dull, and I had to actually build one to fit. But I had to mail today and did not have time to decorate the box. Well, for the first time I am concerned my victim might be disappointed. Not in a big way, but since I only had one hand to make anything I had to send a lot of second hand stuff with one small handmade gift. please don't be too disappointed. It is on its way but I sent it on a 3 legged camel by way of Istanbul. Hope it gets there before Halloween.

Hey Sicotik...look at the money you are saving on manicures. LOL.
Snigglez...I love your gift. What a thoughtful and talented reaper you have. And I love what you did with the table.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have mine all boxed and ready to send. will be mailing today hopefully as soon as the baby sitter comes, I can't do anything with the chickens in tow. Do most of you send via postal service or ups? is one cheaper than the other?


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i just mailed mine at the UPS store. they said that it should arrive around Wednesday. i hope my victim likes everything and i also apologize the the obscene amount of bubble wrap in the box. i'm paranoid that something might break.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

blueczarina said:


> i also apologize the the obscene amount of bubble wrap in the box. i'm paranoid that something might break.


hahahah.. im the same. bubblewrap and newspapers and whatnot filling up the box. I will be so gutted if the things i made and found especially for my Victim breaks.
I send my box out by national mail today, so im very exited.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

That's okay blueczarina! im sure it will reach me fine =) Plus, I love popping bubbles.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

haha, i like popping the bubbles too.  

yeah, i had a fair amount of space left in the box after i put the already bubble wrapped stuff in so i just filled the rest of the box up with another full package of bubble wrap. its better to be safe. i would feel so bad too if something broke. i'm mostly worried about one specific item, but hopefully it will make it in one piece.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I know I was concerned about my packaging this time a lot. I hope it's all okay.... I'm on pins and needles waiting for my victims to see.....


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

Went out on Thursday....in transit


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Hope my victim is ready, their package is on the way *insert mysterious laugh*


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Box mailed today at 12:30pm CDT. 
Beware--the sound of dry leaves rustling in the wind may in fact be the whisper of skeletal wings as the Reaper approaches. But whom does he approach?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Shipping cost depends on the size and weight of your box. Do a price comparison at each shipper online. There is no hard and fast rule of who is always the cheapest.

USPS

UPS

FedEx


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

ohhh my lil victim..I finally found a spirit store that has one of the things on your list that you really want...hehehe..they are saving it for me..it will be going in your box in just a little bit...just have to add a few more things and it will be on its way to you......tick tock.....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The most awful thing just happend 30 minutes ago. I was on my way to the ups store to ship out my box and the bottom of the box broke out and broke a few things  so I'm working on replacing them right now. so hopfully it will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay, so I didn't get it out on Friday as planned but my Secret Reaper package went out TODAY!! Feels great getting it done and I can't wait for my Victim to receive it! Hee hee hee....


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Almost done with the handmade items I'm making! My first time making stuff like this so please be gentle. I will be shipping Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This is getting really exciting with so many boxes in transit. Perhaps one is headed to Arizona. I actually got two packages today, my husband bought me some outdoor timers and some really cool looking lantern speakers. I played with the speakers and they are wonderful. Tomorrow I will figure out where I will place the timers. It was so sweet of him to get me things for my cemetery but I have to admit when the doorbell rang the first thing I thought was "Is it my secret reaper?". lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

tick tock, oh my the clock it ticking by so fast, need to get this done,,,,,,still trying to come up with final things,,,,,, want it to be just right~


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I really hope I get my gift out ontime I am still trying to get things together. My daughter was rushed a few days back to the Emergency Room for abdominal pain they still can not figure out what is wrong they have her doped up on Morphine  My husband and I have been running between work home and the hospital. My mind has been like mush lately. I am trying my hardest to get this done and out on time. 

Please keep your prayers with my daughter 
HugZ n Thanks
SniggZ


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have mine all boxed and ready to send. will be mailing today hopefully as soon as the baby sitter comes, I can't do anything with the chickens in tow. Do most of you send via postal service or ups? is one cheaper than the other?


Postal can be cheaper if you use their pre-paid boxes. UPS you'd have to go online or find a store but you can track it a little easier with UPS.

I'm doing UPS because I do it at work & don't have to call for a pick up or drop it off anywhere. Our guy shows up twice a day here. It will go with him this afternoon!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

ondeko said:


> Box mailed today at 12:30pm CDT.
> Beware--the sound of dry leaves rustling in the wind may in fact be the whisper of skeletal wings as the Reaper approaches. But whom does he approach?


Does he approach for me???


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

snigglez, your daughter is in my thoughts. I hope that all is figured out for her, and it is treatable. Morphine is not something anyone should ever have to be on, especially a child.  Big hugs, and let us know if there is anything we can do for you or her.

Ophelia


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Snigglez, I'm sure your "victim" would understand if they don't get their stuff ASAP. I would. Worry about your daughter first.

Just did the UPS label, my victim should look for their box next Tuesday!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

snigglez, hope they find out what is wrong soon and she's okay.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My Victim should be getting their package this Saturday by US Mail. I will give you a hint...it is someone who lives due North of me. That should narrow it down to five states. LOL.

Snigglez, I sure hope your daughter recovers quickly and is good as new. Not knowing what is wrong is so hard and you can't help but worry. I hope it is nothing serious and they get her feeling better soon.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Snigglez,
If your reading this I'd love to send your daughter a get well card. Don't even think about the secret reaper right now. It's fun but a persons health is what really matters. Please keep us updated on her, praying for you and your family. 

On the flip side, I got some of my reaper gift sent out. On it's way to the south.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooo, I'm in the South. It must be for me! 

I finally got mine sent out yesterday. I guess I should apologize in advance for the ungodly amount of packaging tape I used. I didn't want my pretty box to get ripped up in transit. But, Victim, just think of the awesome reward you'll receive once you figure out how to get it open.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooh ooh, I am in the South. It's for me, It's for me. Right? It's for me? I just know it is.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> This is getting really exciting with so many boxes in transit. Perhaps one is headed to Arizona. I actually got two packages today, my husband bought me some outdoor timers and some really cool looking lantern speakers. I played with the speakers and they are wonderful. Tomorrow I will figure out where I will place the timers. It was so sweet of him to get me things for my cemetery but I have to admit when the doorbell rang the first thing I thought was "Is it my secret reaper?". lol


Well, sort of, Just not the secret reaper you were expecting


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Snigglez, Hope your daughter is better soon. As for secret reaper, if I am your victim, I would not be expecting you to worry about reaper until your daughter was out of the hospital, off meds and able to run a play again. So saying, if it's me, don't worry about it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

ondeko said:


> Well, sort of, Just not the secret reaper you were expecting


Yeah, wasn't that awesome of him. Another reason I still love the man after 39 years...even though he is not into Halloween, he supports my infatuation and enjoys seeing how much I like making my cemetery.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Completely jelaous...*

I'm a little green-eyed right now as I watch my husband finish his secret reaper gift. Can we keep it comes to mind, but I know he'll be shipping it off.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank everybody for their well wishes for my daughter.... I should say she is 25 years old. but yeah she still runs and plays a lot she is a kid at hear and my kid  
She is doing better they have been able to control her pain after 4 or so days of constant pain. She is home now we just got in a few minutes ago ( 10:30 pm). She still has to stay in bed and be careful but she is doing a lot better..... 

Thank you everyone


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Well-25 or not-you're right, she is your daughter.  She comes first. I'm glad to hear that her pain has been controlled and she is home. Were they able to find out any cause?

Ophelia


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

OHHH!!! I WAS REAPED!!!! i wasnt just reaped i was REEEEEEEEEAAAAPED! 
So ere is my morning:
I am dog sitting and I slept terrible because the dog invaded my bed and snored and teampled around. I gor woken by the doorbell and i wasnt gonna open, but then I thouhjt " oh what if its my reaper gift" so I rushed to the door and opened it in.. well not to much clothes lol ( as i figured the postman had seen worse at leasts I was dressed..) Only to see two very surpriced young people from Jehovas Witness who wasnt quite counting on a half nakede me lol.. I was very poltie inspite of the disapointment that it wasnt the post.. SO anyway this today was a bit of a crap day because i had to do something work related that I really havent looked foreward to. So got in the shower still anoyed about the early wake and thought nothing more of it. As i was just about t leave the house the doorbell rang again.. This time i checked the door-spy to see who it was in case they where back and decided I hve had enogh time to get dressed lol.. and it was the POSTMAN!! with a huge big box!! 
I forgot all about work and tor it open haha.. ( yes Im such a patiente person lol)
And oh My... I catn begin to describe that box.. Im gonna have to wait till we can post pictures to really make u see what a load i got!! Its unbelieveable! Its a freaking whole halloween party in a box! Seriously! There is everything I could want for a party and even more. And the best part is that non of the things I got is available in my contry at all. I kept taking things out!!! There want enogh room on the table i had cleared for the stuff, i had to use two chairs! 
Secrep reaper thank you thank you thank you thank you !!!! You have really spoilt me and Im not sure if you know how much I really appriciate theese things! Im from the cold north and Im about as emotional as Max von Sydow ( the strange sweedish Priest dude from excorsist) when It come to things like this. But you almost had me weep there for a bit!! I feel very very lucky!!! 
Oh and I think Im on to you!!! I will find out who excatly you are within the end of this week!! I have a sneaky feeling if i read the posts inhere, and add it up i will know 

(and I also kinda feel embarresed about the much smaller box ive send put now...)


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh and sorry about all the typos hope you can read it anyway lol.. I was so exited I couldnt hit the right keys lol...

OH and i forgot to say -the clown in the box!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!! Its so wonderfully creepy! I actually dont mind clowns at all ( exept maybe for Pennywise) But this clown is EVIL! I LOOOVE IT!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Woohoo!!! What an awesome way to start the day...  Although I bet the Jehova's Witness was shocked with you half dressed. hehehehe.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

well they did look sligthly uneasy haha..and oh yesss  that was an exelent way to start the day -and totally saved an otherwize horrible day. Im still playing with all the things, and.. oops.. was that bag of candycorn open before? Who ate half of them?? ( im gonna be sugar high for the rest of the evening so expect hyped posts in the forum HAHA) 
When are we allowed to reveal pictures and names ????


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Mmmmm candy corn... 

I think we are waiting for the shipping deadline of Friday to post. Soon.... I can't wait to see all the packages that are being sent.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

cool. Ill hold on to my pics then, but I have a few to post thanx to that Reaper of mine! I wont be eating any more candycorn tonight.. i'd like to sleep at some point. How do you not murder youre children on halloween after they've eaten a billion of theese and gawd knows what else lol.. Im allready annoying myself


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Reminder, Shipping Deadline is Friday, October 21. Please PM me with tracking information once you have shipped. Also, please let me know when you have been reaped.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

My package was mailed out yesterday, work has been a bit hectic lately since I work in the Tax Industry and everyone is either sending in the last of the tax returns to the IRS or getting ready for the upcoming season, ugh! Well anywho its been mailed but box was not decorated hope they like the contents of it though!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> How do you not murder youre children on halloween after they've eaten a billion of theese and gawd knows what else lol.. Im allready annoying myself


 Exactly...


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!(and i liked it). To my Reaper thank you very much, all of it was perfect....Bone Janggles loves his special gift as well...the band really needed a new one since the last one got destroyed in the stage rush of 07. Will post pics soon when dead line has hit.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped!!!! Thank you so much. I promise to post pictures. The spellbook is so cool. I always need spiders. My kids are begging to get the glowsticks!


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

Torture....Pure torture. My husband just called and told me there was a package on the porch for me.....aaahhhh Im stuck at work for another 3 hours. Its like a little kid on christmas, just waiting for it to be light outside so you can go open all your presents. YAY...I can't wait! 
p.s tried talking my hubby into bringing it 20 minutes out of the way, just so i could open it. Ha Ha he said no, that i can wait! Guess its part of the fun anyway!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oooh exiting , people getting reaped! cant wait till deadline to see piccys


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Sent mine out today . My secret reaper 2 . To my second victim ...hope she likes it....eeeee


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is getting shipped out tomorrow! Hope my reapee likes!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see what everyone got. This will be an exciting next few days as packages fly in from all over.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I am finally mailing my victim's package today! =) My victim & I have very similar likes and dislikes so I just shopped / 
made stuff stuff that I would like. I had to stop myself from adding more and more.
I think I found my Halloween twin  bwahahahaha


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

duplicate- sorry!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

to my victim.
the box isn't pretty, 
it isn't cute
i spent all my time
gathering up your loot.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

If tracking information is correct, someone should be getting there package today. Hope they like whats inside


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I just checked the tracking # for the package I sent out earlier... someone is about to get their package today


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

... oh deary me.. I think I'm now addicted to candy corn now..


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been reaped!!!  Thank you so much! Details and photos to follow, once the go-ahead has been given.

To my victim: I've been having minor issues gathering things, but I've got it all together now. Your package will be mailed tomorrow. You have not been forgotten!

Ophelia


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

My victim should have their package today......I really hope everything made it ok and my victim really likes it. This is my first time doing this and it was so much fun.....can't wait till next year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

davidsdesire said:


> to my victim.
> the box isn't pretty,
> it isn't cute
> i spent all my time
> gathering up your loot.


I should have enclosed something like your poem in my box, but I think I can safely say my Victim did not mind a bit that the box was plain, she loved what was inside.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Its..all..Hocus...Pocus said:


> Torture....Pure torture. My husband just called and told me there was a package on the porch for me.....aaahhhh Im stuck at work for another 3 hours. Its like a little kid on christmas, just waiting for it to be light outside so you can go open all your presents. YAY...I can't wait!
> p.s tried talking my hubby into bringing it 20 minutes out of the way, just so i could open it. Ha Ha he said no, that i can wait! Guess its part of the fun anyway!


In the first secret reaper this year, the box arrived when lil Ghouliette was at work and I did not want to open it without her there, so I took the box to her and we opened it in the office. It was great not only did she get to see everything but so did all the other people in her office.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This was my first year doing reaper too, and I had so much fun on the first one that I just had to sign up for the second one. It is so much fun to create things and find thrift finds for a Victim that I just had to do it twice. I will certainly be doing it again next year too.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My package went out today! I hope my reapee likes.  Fyi - it was my first time making stuff like I made for you. I'm sooooo how you like.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was reaped today in a HUGE way! cant wait to show everyone! My reapees will be going out on Saturday. I didnt forget you just have to wait til my husbands day off to use the car as my pickup wont go in reverse right now.  It doesnt have to go far so it wil be there before Halloween I promise...


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband mailed it out today. I hope my victim likes what I made as much as I liked what I got!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love reaping!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

To my awesome reaper: I adore the bracelet that was wrapped around my spellbook. I actually had made a bracelet that matches it perfectly. In loved wearing them together today.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Drucilla Skreem said:


> My victim should have their package today......I really hope everything made it ok and my victim really likes it. This is my first time doing this and it was so much fun.....can't wait till next year.


this was my first as well, and Ive been so exited about making the pacaged and now Im in total suspense waiting to find out if everything arerived safely, if they liked it ect. Im so in next year as well..


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Hollows Eva said:


> this was my first as well, and Ive been so exited about making the pacaged and now Im in total suspense waiting to find out if everything arerived safely, if they liked it ect. Im so in next year as well..


I think that is the hardest part of this, the waiting until your package arrives to your Victim and finding out if it made it there intact. At least it is the hardest part for me. I always worry something will melt or snap off before my gift gets where it is going.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

MELT??? what exactly are u sending lol.. Yeah .. well since i got this overly amazing box from my reaper reciving was ALSO fun lol, but i know what u mean -mine has to travel halfway around the world, and ove seen how postal workers treat packs!! they better not break the stuff i got my vic, or i will go witchy-poo on them lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, sent out my gift to my victim today,, said it should arrive Wednesday,,,,,, for the first time I haven't made a gift,, I repainted something I bought,,,, but that is all,,,, it is a rather mundane gift, very useful items,,, I hope it is liked,,,,, and not too boring,,,,, now I am worried it wasn't enough,,, it looks kinda small,,,, but did get things on the like list,,,, (worry worry worry,, chewing fingernails to the quick,,, will they like it,,, will it make it in one piece,,,,,,,,)


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow...are we the most insecure group of overachievers ever or what? Everyone does their best to find and/or make the perfect stuff for everybody else and then we all worry that it wasn't good enough. Then when the pics come out everybody else is blown away. OK. Everybody all together take a big deep breath and RELAX. All the victims will be happy with what all the reapers sent. Besides, there are bigger things to worry about like will it arrive unbroken or how we are going to finish all our props and decorating in only 10 [TEN!!] days.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

bethene said:


> well, sent out my gift to my victim today,, said it should arrive Wednesday,,,,,, for the first time I haven't made a gift,, I repainted something I bought,,,, but that is all,,,, it is a rather mundane gift, very useful items,,, I hope it is liked,,,,, and not too boring,,,,, now I am worried it wasn't enough,,, it looks kinda small,,,, but did get things on the like list,,,, (worry worry worry,, chewing fingernails to the quick,,, will they like it,,, will it make it in one piece,,,,,,,,)


 I am Sure your own reaper is feeling anxious about if her own meager and rushed offering will be good enough for such a famed haunter as your self ....


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ondeko said:


> Wow...are we the most insecure group of overachievers ever or what? Everyone does their best to find and/or make the perfect stuff for everybody else and then we all worry that it wasn't good enough. Then when the pics come out everybody else is blown away. OK. Everybody all together take a big deep breath and RELAX. All the victims will be happy with what all the reapers sent. Besides, there are bigger things to worry about like will it arrive unbroken or how we are going to finish all our props and decorating in only 10 [TEN!!] days.


well lol.. i see youre point, but this is the first time im in this, and Im from a non-halloween contry so I have this feeling that I somehow misunderstood something in the tradition that you guys take for granted. And i dont have the same things available, so had to improvise big time, so I kinda do feel worried. I was so happy for my gift and I just want my vic to feel the same way and not feel disapointed somehow.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Dang we are a bunch of overachievers... Soooo much worry...  I bet everyone did just fine and everyone loves what they receive whether it's homemade, bought, re-gifted etc. We all rock.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You guys are hilarious. Of course we all worry, but it is the spirit of the Secret Reaper that is so much fun. I am having ALMOST as much fun just sittin here on the outside reading and watching this one as I had with the ones I was in. I had to pull out at the last minute this year after an injury. But, I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of every box. Truthfully, it is the fun of the hunt and the fact that people in a virtual world can pull this off with few snags considering the number of participants...it totally amazes and blows me away.

Some people live in areas where there is not as much stuff available---maybe they only have a couple of dollar stores or grocery stores with Halloween decor. Some in other countries are very limited and things are more expensive. To me, it is the fun of the swap that I love. I have things that I have received in similiar swaps during the past few years and I remember who sent them and EACH piece has a special place in my decor.

My postman even loves this. He is always asking me if I am expecting something from the Secret Reaper!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I was reaped! I put the fabulous pictures on the SR2 picture thread.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

This was sent out today at 3:15 pm Cali Time 
I hope my Victim likes what I sent them. This one was a hard one and I don't have the talent that so many of you have when it comes to making your own SR Gifts.
But here is the box I sent out:


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Finally got my package in the mail! I am SUPER excited to hear what my victim thinks of everything.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Snigglez, that is an AWESOME box. I can't wait to get it. LOL


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish my victim would say if they were reaped yet or not. They should have gotten their things by now, but I haven't heard a word. I hope my victim's stuff wasn't stolen from his/her/its front porch/front door area. I've had packages stolen off my front porch before so it's always an unfortunate possibility.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

madame mcspanky maybe youre vic had to pic up the box at the post officie and havent had the time, or they havent been able to be online yet. Im sure they will post as soo as they can 

Im waiting for my vic to get theirs as well, but ive never found post office' estimated times for delivery to be true.. Somehow my things alway end up in the pile noone had time to do before they wen thome on weekend lol, so hopefully it will turn up safe at some point


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been reaped!!!!!!!! yay!! I got a great skelly/ walgreens type,,,, a witch;s potion wine glass,, a scary stories book.,, a enter if you dare caution tape,, and a witch and Frankie tree wraps, and 2 black rats..... I love everything,,,thank you secret reaper, not sure if we are supposed to tell who or not yet,,,,, I will take pics today and attempt to get them up! 

Hope my victim likes what I got them as much as I like mine,,, (worry, worry worry)


whynotgrl666, you made me chuckle at the" famed haunter as your self" line,,,, I consider myself very small potatoes, and have so many hero;s on here,,,, but I thank you for the thought!!!!!!!it was so nice,,,


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I got reaped today!!!!!!   YHAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!! And I love love love love love it all!!!!!!!!! My Reaper hasn't yet revealed themselves...by forum name anyway, but I give a BIG HUUUGE HUG out to my Reaper. I will get some pics and post them. *walking away daring any family members to touch anything ...like with the first Reaping....(still ticked about that but feeling a little better now that I have something new to share)**** I so needed it today to. Having health problems and this just totally lifted my spirits today.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!! THANKYOU!!!!

Sorry. I will calm down now!!!!

P.S. THANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!! THANKYOU!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

haha!! you just as bad as me when i got reaped lol.. I still ride on my box high ( or was it the big bag on candycorn.....?)


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Snigglez, that is an AWESOME box. I can't wait to get it. LOL


Ahhh you figured it out!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I was Reaped Friday y'all! Going to post pics now!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

snigglez said:


> Ahhh you figured it out!


Ummmm. Yeah, sure. That's it. I figured it out! hm hm hm hm hmmmm.... (JW shuffles off to wait for a box from SOMEONE who probably won't be Snigglez at all. But she still loves that box).


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got reaped or should I say we got reaped. (Lil Ghouliet absconded with some Halloween socks. She has a thing for holiday socks.)My package was crammed packed with all sorts of goodies. Dishes I can use at my party, some really cute cupcake decorations, a witches broom that lights up, a table arrangement, two figure tea light holders, tea lights, a Beware mirror, a wreath holder, happy Halloween sign and some foam board. Which I am already thinking of projects for. This was all thanks to Davidsdesire who was my wonderful reaper. I have posted pictures of it all on the photo thread for reaper II.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

If you happen to have given a PO box for your delivery Go check today!! Just saying =)


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Reminder, Please PM me when you receive your item. This lets me know someone didn't take it off your porch. Thank you.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have four reapers who have not contacted me with their shipping info. PM's have been sent but read receipts have not been confirmed. The good news is......most everyone's boxes on are on their way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh i really hope my victim gets their box before halloween.. should be there soon tho


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like UPS says my victim should get reaped today!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

That makes 2 victims that will get reaped today... I did a 2 day air. It says its out for delivery


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

My Fed Ex package is enroute and ontime.....woohoo..my lil victim you will be reaped tomorrow....hope you like it...


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow ive been reaped ! Thoroughly totally spectacularly reaped ! Wowza! Both my rescue reaper and secret reaper 2 , packages were from CA . FLA. so thank you to my mysterious mystery reaper and ter_ran Both!! Pictures to follow soon . I cant thank everyone enough!-amy


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate the UPS guy. He has been on my street 4 times today. 4 times!! He even stopped in front of the house and pulled a package out of the truck--then took it across the street. It's like he *knows* I'm waiting for something.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I was REAPED!!!! I was soooo excited I hugged the mailman...I am sooooo lucky... I squealed like a lil school girl..well..thats what my son said anyway...he said he hasn't seen me this excited in a long time... Thank you sooo much my dear reaper..you have no idea how much you just brightened a really bad couple weeks...can't mess with TEXAS..lol..I will post pics on the pics thread!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

one of my packages should have been delivered today.

sorry Ajbanz...Amazon doesn't give out tracking numbers on everything....argh!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

ondeko said:


> I hate the UPS guy. He has been on my street 4 times today. 4 times!! He even stopped in front of the house and pulled a package out of the truck--then took it across the street. It's like he *knows* I'm waiting for something.


That's just mean!!!!

I apparently have 1 large box waiting at home for me. Dang work!!! I need to be home... feeling sick, cough sneeze... must leave early....


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Looks like UPS says my victim should get reaped today!!


That's for me. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I just received my package from my UPS driver, very late. So i was surprised. I love everything you sent, specially the clown doll, i will be putting her up this year and next year as i am doing a scary doll theme, so she's perfect . I will definitly be using everything you sent me. Pics to come.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Me get present soon???


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Me get present soon???


I hope you do Jw... My victim hasn't been on for almost a week their box was delivered to them today around 3pm but they haven't been online to say anything. I hope they do soon. I hope they like what I got them. They were very hard to figure out being they have no albums no pics and barely became a member 9/27/2011.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Havent recieved mine yet


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

bl00d said:


> Havent recieved mine yet


Ah, you're a washingtonain, too.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i haven't received it yet, either, but mailing was only last Friday, right?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, deadline was Friday,,, I amiled mine Friday, and they said Wednesday for delivery, but was USPS so hope they are right, LOL ,, but any way,,, lots that shipped could still be floating around the country yet!
Why not girl, glad you got rescue reaped for round 1


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

greaseballs80 said:


> That's for me. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I just received my package from my UPS driver, very late. So i was surprised. I love everything you sent, specially the clown doll, i will be putting her up this year and next year as i am doing a scary doll theme, so she's perfect . I will definitly be using everything you sent me. Pics to come.


YAY!

I was so glad to get that clown outta my house!! I had 3 dollar store dolls that I've had since last year & decided when I got you & your theme I could easily make an evil clown doll with one.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Both reaps were so awsome! Im floored . Theres a burlap hooded teddy bear with button eye and bow thats sitting by my bed ...


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

My victim should be receiving their presents today. I am beyond excited!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm new to all of this so forgive me but what is a "rescue reaper" I've seen it mentioned a couple of times and was curious . I've been looking in the pics thread and everyone is getting really great stuff. to me it's all great , I just think this is such a sweet idea. I know I know sweet isnt very halloweeny.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

disembodied, a 'rescue reaper' is a wonderful soul who, when a reaper is unable to perform their duty for whatever reason, swoops in like the gracious Angel of Death and mercifully bestows a gift box upon the waiting victim.

These are good folks here...but sometimes stuff happens and RR's are needed.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

The box is on the truck for delivery..I am sooo excited..but wait..what if my victim doesn't like what the box is holding...hmm..stresssssssssssssssssssss..


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm sure whatever it is will be happily received by yer victim. Any Halloween is GOOD halloween.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I just got my package from my wonderful reaper and I love my things! I am SO excited, I love it all! I need to post pics but I don't know who my reaper is on here I just have their name in real life which I don't want to post. So THANK YOU SO MUCH MY SPOOKY REAPER! Pics to come soon!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The Reaper arrived silently without warning, notice, or fanfare. I opened the front door to go to the workshop and the box was just sitting there. THANK YOU!! Thank you so much! I got some cool stuff--2 outdoor holders for floodlights, a 100w blue flood, a CFL black light, a bag of eyes that have been gouged out and a skull with a snake on it! I like the lights--I needed to review my lighting and now I can see where the new lights will do the most good without having to spend 45 minutes trying to decide whether to go with blue, green or red. Decision made by secret reaper. Awesome. there are enough eyes for me to share the wealth so a few of them might find their way into ToT bags. I might even wrap one or 2 to look like candy! The skull is perfect for that voodoo grave I've been thinking about but have been too lazy to actually start on. All items have been cat approved and he is currently killing brain cells sniffing the 3 layers of clearcoat on the skull. Who knew my cat was into huffing? apparently my sceret reaper did! LOL Thanks again, Bethene! you're awesome. Took pics and will get them posted tonight.


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

havent heard from my victim yet hope they like it. Instead of putting in muliple things I made them a nice prop. Oh please like it!!!!!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

robz, i'm sure they will love it! i would...i don't have the talent to make these awesome things you guys do.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been reaped!! I got so caught up in enjoying seeing my victim get their package that I completely forgot about the Reaper making an appearance here! I was outside putting the finishing touches on my new cemetery fence and the UPS truck drove up (the driver gave a huge smile, and said "awesome decorations - I wish more people would get into Halloween like this"; this alone was enough to make my day). Then I opened the box and everything I received was amazing! Thank you, thank you, thank you to my (still secret) Reaper. I'll put pictures up later tonight!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

@ redshallows Yup isnt this weather bizarre? dang wind!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I was reaped today! I posted pictures in the picture thread, but wanted to post a note of thanks to my awesome reaper! I love my cemetery sign! I will find who you are!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

bl00d said:


> @ redshallows Yup isnt this weather bizarre? dang wind!


The wind is starting here...  I've already taken in the funkins. Looks like I might take down the rest of the items that have a tendency to blow away before bed tonight. I hate those 3am display checks.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

were you the maker of my AMAZING zombie baby? I LOVE IT.


----------



## yblehsspot (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much to whoever was my Reaper! I absolutely LOVE all the stuff! I already decorated with it! Thank you


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I was reaped! Hooray! THANK YOU so much, Reaper. I love, love, LOVE everything! Skulls and skellys are my absolute favorite and OH, THE SPARKLES- let's just say I'm in love. lol.  But, really, this mystery person made me some SPECTACULAR items. I really can't thank him/her enough.

I'm super tired from working a double today, but I promise I will get some pictures up tomorrow. You guys are gonna be so jealous when you see what I got!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got mine yesterday!! Haven't taken a pic yet but I will tonite. I love it!! What a great idea! I still don't know who my reaper is though, no return address or anything mentioning their name. 

What's funny is yesterday was my husband's birthday but I got a present too! That's why I didn't post yesterday afternoon or last nite, we were off doing birthday stuff.

Now where is the pic thread?!?!?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

notjustaphaze said:


> The box is on the truck for delivery..I am sooo excited..but wait..what if my victim doesn't like what the box is holding...hmm..stresssssssssssssssssssss..



Not to worry. You did your homework and chose well and I loved everything you sent me. I came home from running errands and the box was sitting in my foyer. What a great surprise. My mother was here with me and we both excitedly opened each gift and ogled over them. I don't think she totally gets the whole gift exchange thing. LOL. But she was impressed with what you sent. I will post pictures tonight. 

So this awesome Reaper of mine sent me a gaggle of grand gifts. Including a way cool flower arrangement in a vase she made with black roses, ceramic miniature vampire-ish hands, and lots of spiders. She also made me a set of skeleton head candle holders with taper candles covered in spiders. Quite impressive. Also included were a very unique and bodacious pirate hat for my pirate scene, a lighted pumpkin I asked for, a black hooded robe, some very needed creepy cloth, and a bottle of red glitter art deco nail color I will use frequently. Everything will be put to use in my haunt this year, except the nail polish. LOL. That is ALLL MINE. Muahahahaha.

*THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART*


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Justwhisper..glad you liked your gifts.. i was sooooo intimidated when I was "stalking" you and saw the great things you create.. I didn't know how I could possible give you anything that you couldn't do a better job on..you really had me stressing..lol..Sorry bout the box..Fed Ex wouldn't let me use the original one..but she assured me it would all arrive in one piece..my kids were trying to still your skull candles...so I have to make them a set..lol..Hope you can use some of it in your haunt...Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Common courtesy is to send a thank you to your reaper. If your repear has chosen to remain unknown, then post your Thank You here!!!


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

It's also nice to see pictures of what everyone got! I'm sure all reapers would appreciate it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's been almost 2 weeks since my victim received their gifts and I haven't heard anything. I wonder if he/she liked the items.

I had the same thing happen with the first reaper, but she did get around to thanking me. No pictures or discussion of items. I really wanted to show off my gifts. Even the boxes were kinda cute.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

goodness...i can't imagine NOT running to the puter to post a big thank you immediately. Maybe they have things going on in their lives (altho, don't we all?).


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

aww Pumpkinprincess, I am sure they will post soon. Maybe they are tied up or they have no access to the net? They might be away. I hope you hear from them soon!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I am still trying to figure out who my wonderful reaper was......hmmmmmm...til I do..Thank you Thank you Thank you again....my skellie is really growing...he scared the bat sh** out of the cats..lol


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope, on everyday.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I didnt take any pictures of the things I send, and i saw in a post that two things where broken , but dont know wich ones, becauser they didnt post either..Hope they liked some of the non-broken things tho.. but next time im definatly taking pictures myself especially of the things i handmade


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I wish I knew who my reaper was! I posted pics earlier. I truly love the home made tombstone.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

My victim hasn't been online here since 10/21/11 I know the gift was Delivered To: Met Customer Man. (thats what the UPS proof of deliver says online) but that's all I know. I haven't heard anything from them.. I'll just keep waiting


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

CreepySpiders--I'm glad you like the tombstone. I need to make another one similar to it because my wife really wanted to keep the one I made for you.


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

*awesome*

THanks to my secret reaper. I used everything in my entry. Including the newspaper for a dummy LOL. sorry It took so long to respond. I have been extremely busy and due to a death in vie family was out of town. Could get service but would not kdu me respond or post. thanks so much, you made it such an even better Halloween. HAppy haunting


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Hocus, sorry to hear of your loss. Glad your reaper could give you a bit of cheer.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I think victims should be banned from future reaping events if they don't give a thank you by the first week of November.... just sayin'! That's not fair to the reapers who put so much time into what they sent.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope everyone gets their boxes by halloween 

We should have a " look-what-i-did-with-the-cool-stuff-my-reaper-send-me" tread of pictures as well  Ive used lots of the stuff i got.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

ohhhhh..good idea Eva....lets do that!!!!


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Good idea!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Personally I can not thank my reaper enough. Everything she sent I can use at my driveway party. I have the lit witch's broom in the bathroom along the beware mirror and some witchy towels. I also got serving dishes and containers that I am going to use for chips pardon me (dragon scales) and such. The votive people are decorating my family room along with an arrangement on my end table. The Led votive are going on the tables and the cute skeleton picks are already adorning some cupcakes. My reaper was AMAZING and I can not thank her enough! She is making my party look fantastic! Thank you so much Davidsdesire.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ghouls, i'm glad you liked it! It was so much fun to put together and I liked everything I put in there. I'm using a lot of the same stuff for my party. We are the voguest villains on our blocks, eh??


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

still haven't heard from my victim, I really hope she likes everything and it wasn't a dissapointment. She recieved it on Saturday.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im like you Ghouliet, my reaper was awsome and obviously had a lot of fun making my box and put lots of though into it. Im so glad i participated in this even tho i have a feeling my victim was dissapointed, but hey it was my firt so ill just have to try a bit harder next year .AND wrap the things better


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

dru, i haven't received a box yet. If your victim is far away and you sent it parcel post, it could take awhile. And maybe she's busy with party preps like lots of the rest of us.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

These are the great gifts I got from my secret reaper,,,,,, once again,,,, thank you so very much, whynotgrl666!! I absolutely love it all!! oh and pardon the box's and mess, we are doing some work in the house, and the stuff is EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

RedThreadDIY said:


> I think victims should be banned from future reaping events if they don't give a thank you by the first week of November.... just sayin'! That's not fair to the reapers who put so much time into what they sent.


sadly, red, you can't legislate courtesy or good manners.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

bethene, COOL stuff...love the Tree decor. great gifts, whynotgurl.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool stuff!
(what i really love is that the cat in the background couldnt care less, that theres a huuge skelly sitting in the good chair drinking withces brew lmao...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I still have three reapers who have not contacted me. I rescue reaped two of the victims (didn't put my own name in the hat in case something like this would happen). Hopefully, I was able to give them some great gifts even though I didn't have time to stalk them. I've been in contact with the third victim. There was no way I could get a package to Canada by Halloween so we are waiting to see if her reaper comes thru. Two of the missing reapers have been members for 5 or 6 years with quite a few posts. Hope everything is OK with them.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

aww thats the bad thing about connection on the internet. All of a sudden you are pretty far away from people. Hopefully the last vic gets something.. if not lets send her a huge christmas pressie instead


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

The last victim will definitely receive something, it just won't be before Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

You need to pass along the names of the MIA reapers to Bethene so they can't participate next year.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> aww thats the bad thing about connection on the internet. All of a sudden you are pretty far away from people. Hopefully the last vic gets something.. if not lets send her a huge christmas pressie instead


right?? for most of my life there was no such THING as the internet...and now if I don't have it, i'm like a crack fiend needing a fix. It's realllly sad, I tell ya.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Drucilla Skreem said:


> still haven't heard from my victim, I really hope she likes everything and it wasn't a dissapointment. She recieved it on Saturday.


I hope it wasn't me. I got a fantastic reaper present and I have no idea who my reaper was. It was just incredible and every time I look at one of the items around my house it makes me smile. 

So, my reaper, thank you so much, I'd love it if you told me who you were


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry, I just realized I was a dork, and posted in the wrong thread,,,,  but now have posted it in the right thread..... 
HallowesEva, yeah,,, my cats don't care about any thing, unless it is a skull that talks that hubby love s to have on the coffee table and tries to scare them with ,,,,,


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Night before Halloween and still never heard from my Victim, I hope everything is alright. She hasn't been on since 10/21/2011. 

I hope everyone Has an awesome Halloween 


SniggleZ


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you my secret reaper I love all of it whoever you are!!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Happy Halloween to Group II of the Secret Reaper Exchange. Update. Still have three reapers MIA, two of the victims have been rescue reaped and should be receiving their packages today. The third victim will be rescue reaped in the next day or two. The victims of the MIA reapers have been notified.

Have 4 victims that have not acknowledged getting their package. PM's have been sent to the them asking them to verify receipt. 

Have a great Halloween everyone and thanks for being a great secret reaper group.


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

Still haven't heard from my victim and it's been over a week...HMMMMM


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I havent heard from my victim either. I hope she liked everything.  I on the other hand was reaped in the most awesomest way and made a new friend in the process. I will post pics when the craziness stops here. There are LOTS of pics because I was spoiled beyond belief. I love absoulutely everything my reaper sent.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy Merlins ghost! I was reaped! rescue reaped that is and it is amazing. I just got my package about 10 minutes ago , just happened to be standing at the window when good old usps came walking up the drive. I can't tell you how great everything is. I'm actually giddy! I think (pretty sure) ajbanz came to my rescue and I could not appreciate it more. thank you thank thank you! I have to let my camera battery charge and I will post pics asap. I just wanted to hurry and say thanks.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i was reaped this afternoon! AJBanz sent me a wonderful gift box. It is awesome! thank you so much. I love it all...sadly, one of the little ghosty plates crossed over into the light...meaning he didn't make it. But his brother did! and so did the skully plate. Thank you... I really needed more serveware! I love the spidey candle holder and who doesn't need more black creepy cloth? next year that will be the valance in 'Davy Jones' Locker' downstairs. 

The big plastic spiders are gonna dangle over the balcony...lol. 

Thank you once again. Awesome rescue!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

aww im glad you got reaped both of you! Shame on youre original reapers!

Thanx ajbanz so much for organising this for us! I will definatly take part again next year!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

davidsdesire said:


> i was reaped this afternoon! AJBanz sent me a wonderful gift box. It is awesome! thank you so much. I love it all...sadly, one of the little ghosty plates crossed over into the light...meaning he didn't make it. But his brother did! and so did the skully plate. Thank you... I really needed more serveware! I love the spidey candle holder and who doesn't need more black creepy cloth? next year that will be the valance in 'Davy Jones' Locker' downstairs.
> 
> The big plastic spiders are gonna dangle over the balcony...lol.
> 
> Thank you once again. Awesome rescue!!


So sorry he didn't make it. What a shame. I made sure they were bubble wrapped and then bubble wrapped some more. At least his brother made it. Glad it made it to you on Halloween.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

You are welcome. I really enjoy doing this, even with the headaches of those who don't send a package. Got one more resuce reap on the way and then everyone will have received something!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I just came to look, bl00d, as I couldn't remember if I had heard from you last year, and you did get the package and like it! I never heard from my round 1 victim, but they had some family stuff going on. 

I'm so ready for SR this year, I'm getting very excited about Halloween!


----------

